# Amazing Ride in Colorado in August



## shakurayaz (Apr 24, 2009)

Announcing the First Annual Colorado Peace Ride
August 9 - 12, 2009
http://www.thepeaceride.com

Join this amazing tour along one of the 10 most scenic routes in the country! The Colorado Peace Ride is a 4-day, 238-mile tour along the entire San Juan Skyway loop: Peace Ride Route . Think sweeping vistas, epic climbs topping 10,000 feet and sweet stretches of downhill, beginning in historic Durango, with overnight stops at the hot springs of Ouray, the legendary town of Telluride and the grounds of the Sophia Peace Center in Dolores. This eco-friendly ride funds services for a wide range of causes, providing unique support in strategic planning, project facilitation, team building, and worker rejuvenation. The Peace Ride is a fully supported tour with an affordable entry fee of just $200, and Olympic rider and coach, Colby Pearce, has designed the training schedule. Ride limited to 500 cyclists so register online now! For more information: http://thepeaceride.com/new_cycling_tour_landing_page_01.html

Also check out the route map and a photo from the route in my gallery.


----------



## jorbenweb (Dec 23, 2008)

^^most beautiful road in America, IMO.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

shakurayaz said:


> Announcing the First Annual Colorado Peace Ride
> August 9 - 12, 2009
> http://www.thepeaceride.com
> 
> ...




Yeah, this is a great bit 'o scenery and I really mean that. I did a lot of this route on the 2008 edition of The Bicycle Tour of Colorado.

Durango to Ouray: Definitely bring your camera. There is jaw dropping scenery along the route. And, a lot of it will require you to look behind you to enjoy it while you are cranking up the hills. This day won't be easy. Three major mountain passes. Start REALLY early (like at 5AM). 

Ouray to Telluride. The first part of this is downhill as far as Ridgeway. The last two-thirds is mainly uphill. Start early. Eat at Allred's in Telluride (top of the ski lift) - you deserved this after the last two days. IMO, they should of had a rest day here in Telluride.

Telluride to Dolores: The very first part of the day is uphill, then downhill. Looks like the ride organizers will have mercy on you. Because one you hit Lizard Head pass, it's all downhill from there. Again, find a a good refueling pit that night. (Be grateful they didn't send your across Disappointment Valley and Gypsum Pass - these are great cycling locations, but long and challenging).

Dolores to Durango. You're going to be spending most of the day climbing, then take a swooping rush of a ride into Durango). You don't need to start riding as early this day - maybe 6AM. 

When you get done in Durango, you need to celebrate - big time: Martinis, small red meat, big carbs (like dessert!), and review all the digital pictures you took. Import friends and family and make certain they drive over the stuff you did - on your bike (a lot of this is scary in a car!)

I think this is a "mini" Ride The Rockies and Bicycle Tour of Colorado put together. If you do this, you're going to have a great (and challenging) time. But, only if you start training now.

If you want gory details, PM me...

Later!

ColoradoVeloDude
Colorado Springs, CO


----------

